# Grand Theft Auto: The Ballad Of Gay Tony



## Voley (Dec 31, 2009)

Just destroyed an ocean-going liner by rocketing it from a helicopter. 

In other news, I literally made a bloke shit himself by throwing him out of a helicopter, jumping after him and then parachuting him to relative safety. 

Loads better than The Lost And Damned imo.


----------



## cypher79 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, I just completed it!


----------



## Voley (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'll be finishing it fairly quickly although the missions aren't easy. I do like a game that gives you a rocket launcher two missions in, mind.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 1, 2010)

done it to death. and the Lost and the dead too.

its mazing how quickly you get to handle a helicopter with ease. Now I know why the more stupid members of our royal family seem to gravitate towards this.


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2010)

I've had to have a couple of days off from playing this. It's taking my entire life over.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2010)

Have your reached the final stage of gamegeekness yet, a revelation  usually prompted by the sudden realisation that you're sat at home alone, yelling abuse at junior yanks through a headset?


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2010)

Thankfully I've never played online. I'll probably kill myself when that happens.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2010)

They all say that, at first at least...


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2010)

I had to borrow the dongle thingy to d/l this off my brother. I made sure I gave it straight back. I felt proud, like an alcoholic walking past a pub eyes straight ahead, his head held high.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 5, 2010)

Do want.  Must sort out a decent tv...


----------



## Voley (Jan 8, 2010)

Woah. The level where you're blowing up helicopters from the roof of a speeding train is pretty special.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 10, 2010)

I ordered Episodes From Liberty City online for £17 - can't wait for it to arrive in the next couple of days!


----------

